# NC Proposed Regs??



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Has anyone took a ganger at the proposed regs for the 2009-2010 hunting season in North Carolina?

Things that stuck out to me was the possibility of going back to hard tags that you must place on the deer after harvest (before you move the deer).
Also gun season coming in on October 17, 2009. Bowhunting on Sunday.
2 weeks of muzleloading. The change in daily posession limit. Fewer weeks of bow season only. That is all that I can remember at the moment.

You can take a look at the proposed list is you visit NCwildlife.org. It has a link to the proposal. 

What do you guys think??? Good ideas or not.

I personally would not hunt on Sunday. That is a big family day for our family and I could not give that up to hunt. I have mixed feelings about the longer gun season. In most areas after a few weeks of hunting pressure the deer move only at night. The rut generally starts around the opening of muzzleloading and the first 2 weeks of gun season. This could put a damper on things. Maybe not. 

I think the muzzleloading season should have been extended years ago. IMHO.


Darin


----------



## Predator (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I don't hunt NC but I have considered it. It's only 25 miles to the border, and if I find some good land I may do it because bow season comes in a month earlier. 
The two week muzzleloader season seems like a good idea. One week a year doesn't seem to be worth having a muzzleloader.
I think Sunday hunting is fine, but the way these jokers road hunt and fly up and down my road all day long, I would dread having to put up with it on Sunday too.
I wouldn't be crazy about a longer gun season.

What I wish Virginia would do is let us bow or black powder hunt in January.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

in nc where i hunt the gun season already opens in mid october no change there for me but anyway all sound like good ideas to me


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I like having the hard tags. Makes it easier to keep up with legally deer killed if stopped. You have 24hr to call it in. It's easy to keep a tag notched and say your going to call it in, without ever writing numbers. While illegal and unreported deer harvest would still be easy by hard tag, not AS easy as it is now.

I dont like the season change. Keep it the way it is. Except take a week of gun season for muzzleloader, and not bow season.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bow/Gun*

I am with Treed on this, kinda. I same leave the dates the same except take a week off of bow and add it to muzzleloading. Keep gun the same. Maybe have another bow season from January 2 - Feb 1.

If you hunt legaly you can't kill any more bucks. You can however kill more doe but after you shoot 10 doe in a season it gets old. 

Darin


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I dont like jan-feb hunting idea only because of the does being prego and the bucks have lost there horns and i persanolly dont really like to shoot em like that. i like my bow,blackpowder and gun the way it is. as far the tag system goes i dont care either way cause i am gonna do whats legal anyway and people dont tag now aint gonna tag em with the hard tags either


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The biggest thing for me is that they're taking the Eastern NC harvest regs (maximum doe season, etc.) and applying it across the state, effectively homologizing the season when IMO we need more localized regulations. I hunt in Richmond (eastern zone) and Montgomery (central zone) Counties, and the difference in populations between those two is perplexing. It wouldn't be bad if the 2 buck limit was enacted, as balancing the buck:doe ratio while trimming overall numbers would be a healthy choice IMO; the 5 buck limit along with unlimited doe harvest would be bad news.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

BillyJ theyre generally pregnant if you shoot them after Thanksgiving anyway. 

Either way you loose two fawns. 

Example....

10 does total
10does have 2 fawns each =20 fawns
you shoot 3 does in september, so you have 10 does, minus 3, which would have had 6 fawns between them, leaving you with 14 fawns

Ok you wait til January/February and you have 10 does, you shoot 3 of them, and between the three they wouldve had 6 fawns, still leaving you with 14 fawns......

This is in a perfect world, as does are supposed to have 2 fawns, a buck and a doe. Thats how it's supposed to work, even though some have more some have less. 

A dead doe, no matter what time of year, is taking away 2 fawns from next years crop.

The only difference is Sept-Oct you dont have to feel guilty about her being bred, Nov and Dec theyre still just a little squirt and not readily visible, and January/February, more developed and we tend to personify deer. When theyre just that, deer, not humans, nor woods kittens (that one is for you PETA)


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yea treed all thats true and good points but me i would rather let the prego nannies go but like you said it all evens out in the end so it really doesnt matter


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you hold off on nannies from Nov on? Just curious. It's a little easier, to hold off knowing it's not materialized into organs and fur and hair than it is knowing you could potentially see the little things' heartbeat when you gut it. I agree. But typically, most are pregnant from Thanksgivin on, with a few coming in later.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

no im shooting em in november and december the last couple i killed had twins cute little boogers lol it doesnt bother me to shoot em prego just think its enough hunting em after its goes out and mainly dont want to kill a buck thats lost his horns. dont misunderstand though if the season got extended i would the first one in the tree i cant get enough i have 2 freezers full of meat now to get me through the year


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I wish they would extend the hunting season for the month of Jan. and make it doe hunting only, NO BUCKS! Bucks are shot to death here in Johnston County and does are everywhere. Extend the deer season a month, but make it doe hunting only! Great time to let kids kill a deer and not effect buck hunting during the rut! Why only bow hunting on Sunday??? You can shoot a gun on Sunday and fish on Sunday! Killing a fish is no different than killing a deer or rabbit.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Moon said:


> I wish they would extend the hunting season for the month of Jan. and make it doe hunting only, NO BUCKS! Bucks are shot to death here in Johnston County and does are everywhere. Extend the deer season a month, but make it doe hunting only! Great time to let kids kill a deer and not effect buck hunting during the rut! Why only bow hunting on Sunday??? You can shoot a gun on Sunday and fish on Sunday! Killing a fish is no different than killing a deer or rabbit.


They want to give the non-hunters some quiet time during the season, hence no gun hunting on Sundays. I've actually had the police called on me for shooting on Sunday, just because it was making a ruckus. The police didn't do anything, but it left me obliged to stop shooting regardless. 
The extended season would be interesting--for me it'd more or less be permission to harvest a deer while squirrel or rabbit, so I'd be carrying a round of buckshot for my shotgun in the woods then.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

extended season could lead to some minor spouse problems but i would be out there


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Gobble Gobble*

GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE, coming to the woods near you.


----------



## Predator (Oct 6, 2008)

Anybody hear the status of the Sunday bowhunting and longer black powder season? I heard they passed, but the guy that told me's wrong about everything all the time.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

We don't need more regulations in Eastern NC. Just shoot more does and let the scrub bucks walk.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*New Regs*

I was told by a reliable source that everything pretty much passed. 

Muzzleloading comes in October 3 and stays in until the 16th. Gun comes in on the 17th and stays in until January 1st. 

They did away with the daily bag limits. You can still only harvest 2 bucks a year but doe are unlimited. Also you can bowhunt on Sunday.

I also heard that crosbows are legal now and you no longer need a permit to use them. You can also hunt with them on Sunday. You can only hunt private land on Sunday. No hunting on game lands. 

I choose not to hunt on Sunday due to church and familiy activities. To each his own I guess. I have no problem with other hunting on Sunday if they chose to. 

I have mixed feelings about the longer deer season. I really doubt there will be that many more deer harvested. I see hunters hunting hard early and putting pressure on the deer before the rut. Causing the deer to move only at night. We will see. I will start in October but will not hunt hard until the rut. We will see how my plan takes shape by the start of deer season.

I do like the idea of a longer muzzleloading season and a shorter bow season. I just feel that gun season should come in in November and stay open until February 1st. Just my opinion.

Darin


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.ncwildlife.org/Documents/proposed_regulation_actions_0309.pdf


----------

